# Jeff's rub goin large



## okjsmoker (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought Jeff's rub recipe a while back and I need to know if the amount of ingedients can be taken to something like 10 or 20 times the original recipe or even larger?

i.e. will it come out the same or will the large volume throw the whole thing out of whack?

My crazy wife bought me a huge 25# box of paprika, Ive got it vacuum bagged for the time being, but I would like to eventually turn it all into rub.

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 1, 2007)

I have not used Jeff's rub, so I don't know what all is in it, but a good general piece of advice when going to large batches is to go by weight and not the volume.

If you want to do a 20X batch and it has 1 cup of Kosher salt for example, find out how much that one cup weighs and multiply the weight, don't just measure 20 cups.  The results are generally better.

Good luck,


----------



## richtee (Oct 1, 2007)

In chemistry, related to cooking- almost every measurement is by weight, not volume. Sound advice. Volume is not an accurate measurement due to packing factors of the ingredient.

Problems do arise when a triple beam or digital scale is not available. A teaspoon of most anything don't weigh much.

If someone needs a fairly accurate weight on something like this, let me know. As I have a beam, I'll give you a weight assuming I have the stuff in stock.

Afterthought..liquid measure is not subject to this, obviously. A cup's a cup'sa cupsaaacuppasuppa...heh


----------



## smokin for life (Oct 1, 2007)

I always triple it, and that comes out ok. I also weigh everything, I bought a kitchen scale off of E-Bay for around 50.00. Other then being right on, it sure makes it easy all the way around.


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 1, 2007)

I've made it in x10 and it works!


----------



## okjsmoker (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok so it looks like Ill need to go by weight not volume, I dont have a suitable scale, but it shouldnt be too much of a problem to find one.

thanks for the help!


----------



## brianj517 (Oct 1, 2007)

After the first couple times using Jeff's recipe, I started mixing up batches x5. I keep some in a large shaker, maybe two smokes worth or so, and I vac seal the rest so I always have some on hand for those short notice cookouts that always seem to pop up
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . Always perfect!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 2, 2007)

If you go by volume, it won't be the end of the world by any means, just the higher the multiplication factor, the higher the chance the the ingredient proportions will be off.............might not even be off enough to taste different.


----------

